# Verizon DSL Westell 6100 - Password Reset and Connectivity Issue



## kidmissle

Does anyone have the Westell 6100 and know how to reset the password to default, and what the default password is. Plus I talked to verizon and they say that the modem will only work with their service. Is this true? I'm getting Quest DSL tomorrow.


----------



## Terrister

FYI 6100 info:
http://192.168.1.1/
The default user name is: admin
The default password is: password


----------



## kugureama

After accessing the
http://192.168.1.1/
The default user name is: admin
The default password is: password
here are the next Troubleshooting steps

enter "admin" in administration name, administration password and re-enter the administration password then hit change. then click the profile editor button (note: if there will be a dialog box that will appear, just enter "admin" in username and password fields)then, another page will appear then just click edit button.(note: if there will be a dialog box that will appear, just enter "admin" in username and password fields)

enter your username in account id then your password in password field. then click save>ok

-check if the PPP status is up
-if it is up goto "status" menu then select connection summary then locate for "ip network address PPP" 
-check the ip address
- if it does not begin with "10.x.x" check if you can access internet, otherwise go back to home then click profile editor>edit button that i have given to you. usually there is a problem with your username and password

what is your dsl phone no if i may ask?


----------

